# Kutter Hvide Sande!!!



## NoMono (28. Mai 2016)

Servus Zusammen!!

Gibt es denn in HS aktuell noch andere Hochseeangel Kutter ausser die MS Solea??

Die Bedingungen auf der Solea sollen laut älterer Berichte ja nicht so toll sein....oder hat sich das mittlerweile geändert??

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten!!;-))


----------



## j.Breithardt (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Dort gibt es nur die Solea. Ist halt ein Angelkutter, kein Vergnügungsdampfer.
 Wer angeln kann, der wird auf den langen Touren auch fangen.:m


----------



## NoMono (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Also zu den zart besaiteten gehör ich nicht, aber ein funktionierendes Sch...haus sollte ein Kutter bei ner 10h Tour schon haben!!!
Hab da von der Solea schon allerhand gehört!!

Über mein Anglerisches können mach ich mir da keine Sorgen...;-)!

Dann werd ich warscheinlich doch mal ne Ausfaht mit dem Schiffchen wagen!!


----------



## strandlaeufer (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Fahr lieber nach Thyborön mit der Muddi oder Bodil, da fängst du bestimmt gut.

 Solea ist eher ein wenig Touriabzocke, aber fangen wärst du auch etwas.


----------



## anschmu (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Die  Solea fährt noch , aber die 10 Stundentour kostet 700 Kronen . Finde ich sehr teuer !


----------



## Matc (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Also ich war einmal mit der Solea unterwegs, 10 std. tour und das bild spricht wohl für sich.#6

Jeder hatte eine volle tuppe!


----------



## NoMono (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Na dann werd ich doch bei gelegenheit mal ne 10h Tour buchen!!;-))

@Matc: Wie schwer habt ihr denn gefischt?? Reichen 140g Pilken oder muss ich das schwere Gerät auspacken??;-))


----------



## LAC (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

@ NoMo
ich kann nur sagen, was ich gesehen habe - mehrmals besuchte ich die solea, wenn sie von den langen fahrten kam und im hafen einlief  - einige haben reichlich gefangen, bei den anderen sah es nicht gut aus - waren seekrank und hatten mit der angelei nichts mehr am hut.
Sie waren froh, daß sie festen boden erreichten. Ich fragte einen, was hast du gefangen? Da bekam ich als antwort, lass mich in ruhe. Das sagt genug aus - die haben auf dieser fahrt nicht mit den fischen gekämpft, sondern mit sich selbst.
Auch die fangbücher von der solea wurden vor jahren mir mal gezeigt, die sahen sehr gut aus und konnten sich sehen lassen und auch mithalten von den fängen der angelkuttern die im norden von dänemark liegen und tiefere fanggründe anfahren können d.h. auch noch andere fischarten als den kabeljau fangen können.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

gut, um dazu was zu sagen,
 Juli/August bin ich nie gefahren, eher Frühjahr und Herbst, bis 2014 regelmäßig.
 10 h Touren, dazu ist zu sagen, dass die Jungs von Kott auf 14 h orientieren.  Nach den Erfahrungen 2013/2014 haben sie Recht, man kommt in den 10 Stunden nicht weit genug, die Fänge waren rückläufig (insbesondere auch die Größe und 40 cm Dorsche nehme ich nicht mit), nach Beobachtungen waren die Ergebnisse von 14 h Fahrten besser, also frag die Jungs von Kott. oder schau Dir die Rückkehrer an.

 Ausrüstung : nimm 300gr mit, Du tuckerst auf der Nordsee, nicht Ostsee rum, je schneller unten, um so besser das Ergebnis
 Gruß A.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

*Moin,*
*Bei Seekrankheit soll man lauwarmer Pfefferminztee trinken und danach einen Schokopudding essen, hilft zwar nicht gegen die Seekrankheit, aber man hat beim kotzen den Geschmack als hätte man after Eight gegessen |bigeyes:q*

*BG*
*Carsten*


----------



## Danmark2k (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Die Solea wird so schnell keine Tour machen.
Hat gebrannt der Kutter.Von aussen sieht man nix aber wenn man nen blick rein wirft sieht man es!
Der Kutter liegt gerade in der Werft.....wird wohl n weilchen dauern!


----------



## NoMono (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Uiuiui...da werd ich wohl mal bei Kott anrufen!!
Ansonsten gehts weiter richtung Norden!!


----------



## LAC (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

@ Carsten, nicht schlecht und beim zweiten kotzen sieht der angler dann aus wie ein nikolaus aus schokolade.


----------



## meersangler (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Was für eine Angelschnur (Dicke, Tragkraft) würdet ihr denn für so eine Tour empfehlen?


----------



## NoMono (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Ich hab zwar noch nicht auf dr Nordsee gefischt, da ich normalerweise immer im Øresund untrwegs bin aber da fische ich nur noch die Spiderwire ULTRACAST Invisi Braid in 0,17mm mit 18kg Tragkraft oder die 0,20mm mit 20,7kg!!

Von Mono Schnüren rate ich wegen der teilweise starken Stömung ab!!


----------



## NoMono (22. August 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie es mit der MS Solea aussieht??? Fährt der Kahn schon wieder??;-))


----------



## anschmu (22. August 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*



NoMono schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wie es mit der MS Solea aussieht??? Fährt der Kahn schon wieder??;-))



Kann ich dir nicht helfen ! Aber über Kott Fritid Hvidesande kannst im Netz schauen oder einfach anrufen , ob er fährt !


----------



## lucabenji (22. August 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Ja die Solea fährt, waren letzte Woche vor Ort.


----------



## Angelmichi (12. September 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Ich kann von der Solea nur abraten. 
Eigentlich wollten wir von Tyboren aus los aber der Kutter hat einen Tag vor der Abfahrt leider abgesagt.
Mein Kollege war dafür am 11.August 14 Stunden mit der Solea unterwegs und hatte nix. Aber nicht nur er. Insgesammt 26 Angler und null Dorsch. Es wurden nur 5 Markrelen geangelt. Entsprechend war die Laune der Angler bei der Ankunft.
Einige waren am nächsten Tag im Laden bei Kott Fritid und haben ihrem Ärger Luft gemacht. Die Ausreden waren dunkles Wasser also Schwebestoffe. So ein Blödsinn. Bei über 20m Wassertiefe sehen die Fische eh kaum noch was sondern finden das Futter über das Seitenlinienorgan und die Barteln. Als ob die Fische bei trübem Wasser nix mehr fressen würden. Der Besitzer der Solea hat dann einen Gutschein für eine neue Fahrt angeboten was alle Angler verständlicher weise abgelehnt haben. Alle wollten nur ihr Geld ganz oder wenigstens teilweise zurück immerhin 1000 DKK/130 Euro.
Dies hat er abgelehnt. Er hat sich alle Adressen aufgeschrieben und einen Gutschein versprochen den er nach Hause zusenden wollte. Was soll ich sagen, bis heute nix angekommen.
Dazu muss man sagen das diese Fahrt die erste nach 7 Wochen Werftzeit wegen Feuer an Bord und Ausfall wegen Sturm war. Der Kapitän musste wohl erst mal wieder die Fische suchen nach so langer Auszeit. Gefunden hat er sie aber nicht.
Über die Ausstattung der Solea wurde hier auch schon genug berichtet, absulut mies. Sieht teilweise nicht vertrauenwürdig aus. Sehr schmutzige Toilette. Dies mag aber auch daran liegen das einige Angler lieber in die Toilette kotzen als über die Reling. Alle Angelkutter in Dänemark sind nach meiner Erfahrung gleich schlecht was das angeht. Es gibt kein Frühstück, kein Mittag, keine Snacks. Wenn man Glück hatt gibt es Kaffee und Bier. Aber selbst das nicht überall.

Wie gesagt Solea nie wieder. Fahrt lieber nach Tyboren oder noch besser nach Hanstholm. Hanstholm war ich selber schon ein paar mal und dort habe ich immer Fisch gefangen. Mein personal Best waren 64 KG Filet mit einer Ausfahrt.

LG
Angelmichi


----------



## LAC (13. September 2016)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

@ Angelmichi
Du machst ja reichlich neg. wirbel und schilderst eine fahrt von deinem kollegen der nichts gefangen hat bzw. alle angler hatten nach deinen worten bei dieser tour nichts gefangen - das kann schon mal vorkommen, damit  muss man rechnen. Ist natürlich nicht erfreulich.

Nun darfst du nicht denken, ich nehme die solea im schutz - ich sehe das realistisch, denn bei einer großen tagestour da steuert der kapitän schon ganz bestimmte fangplätze an - die der angler ja nicht sieht - der sieht nur wasser bzw. wenn er genug gesehen hat, die toilette und wenn er nichts fängt, dann hat es der kapitän in schuld und das schiff ist schlecht.

So wie ich aus deinen zeilen lesen, war die toilette auch sehr schmutzig, d.h. reichlich haben dort in worten: gekotzt
Wenn dieses der fall gewesen ist, dann kämpfen sie mehr mit sich selbst als mit dem fisch - so kenne ich es und ich bin schon oft mitgefahren auf einige angelkutter und habe reichlich angler kotzen gesehen - ich kenne solche fahrten - wobei ich nur einmal mit der solea draußen war - war aber nur eine makrelenfahrt vor der küste, da waren die ersten schon an der langen mole bei den brandungswellen am kotzen. 
Der eigner hat mir mal vor jahren die fangstatistik gezeigt - die waren gut, wenn ich bedenke, daß die fanggründe in der südlichen nordsee liegen und nicht wie im norden von dänemark - wo in ganz andere tiefen geangelt werden kann und somit auch andere arten gefangen werden. 
Nun erwähnst du alle angelkutter in dänemrk sind gleich schlecht  - kennst du sie? Ich kenne sogar ausdrücke - wie seelenverkäufer usw. mit solchen neg. worten bzw. berichte sollte man jedoch vorsichtig umgehen, denn die schiffe sind alle für diese fahrten zugelassen und abgenommen und ob getränke und verpflegung an bord angeboten wird, darüber kann man sich im vorfeld erkundigen.
Und bei trüben wasser  wird automatisch die sicht schlechter auch beim fisch, wobei ich bei deinen worten, daß der fisch in zwanzig meter tiefe nichts mehr sehen kann - etwas schmunzeln muss. Natürlich kann der fisch noch in 20 m tiefe in der nordsee was sehen. Warst du da schon mal? Ich kenne diese tiefen und die sichtweise unterwasser. Der fisch nimmt jedoch über seine sinnesorgane noch bewegungen und geruch war.

In der heutigen zeit wird ja alles sehr schnell ins netz gestellt, das hat vorteile und nachteile, wobei man jedoch vorsichtig sein sollte, was man schreibt - sonst wird einem der finger steif gemacht - da auf einmal ein anspruch auf schadensersatz ins haus flattert, streitwert 20.000 euro. Dann wird der schreiber auch blind - schon wenn er beim rechstanwalt anfragt.


Nun sei nicht sauer, daß ich das schreibe, was ich jedoch nicht verstehen kann, du schimpft über alle schiffe die in dänemark sind, jedoch fährst selbst im norden dänemarks raus und emfehlst einen hafen der gut ist - beweis, dein fanggewicht. 
Da mach ich mir gedanken drüber - wird das honoriert?


----------



## Stullen-Andi (24. April 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Ist mal wieder jemand mit der Solea draußen gewesen und kann etwas berichten? Die Homepage scheint nicht aktuell zu sein. Gibt's den Kutter überhaupt noch?


----------



## LAC (24. April 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Ich werde in den nächsten monaten mit der solea rausfahren - habe zu weihnachten ein gutschein für eine kleine fahrt geschenkt bekommen. momentan liegt die solea im hafen - habe sie noch vor zwei wochen vom gasthaus im hafen gesehen - und mich gewundetrt, was alles angeboten wurde - hafenrundfahrt kleine Küstenfahrt, angelfahrten usw.


----------



## Astacus74 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Sieht sie immer noch so rostig aus wie im letzten Jahr, hab sie Oktober/November da mal im Hafen fahren sehen sah nicht vertrauensvoll aus.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Stullen-Andi (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Ich bin nächste Woche vor Ort und hatte überlegt eine 
Ausfahrt zu machen. Die Homepage ist ja wie gesagt, nicht aktuell und auf meine Mail an kottfritid habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort erhalten. Bleibt mir wohl nichts übrig als vor Ort zu schauen.


----------



## benno_O (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Und hast du eine Ausfahrt gemacht Stullen-Andi?

Interessiert mich sehr, wir fahren im Oktober hoch und überlegen ebenfalls eine Tour zu machen.


----------



## Stullen-Andi (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Moin benno,

nein, mit der Solea habe ich keine Ausfahrt gemacht. Habe spontan noch einen Platz auf der MS Muddi bekommen und mich dafür entschieden. Die Ausfahrt mit der Muddi war super, jeder hat seinen Fisch gefangen. Ich hatte am Ende 21 schöne Dorsche die mir 16kg Filet gebracht haben. Ein Mitangler hatte mir berichtet, dass er ein paar Tage zuvor mit der Solea draußen war und es schlecht gefangen wurde.


----------



## icheben (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

ich war vor 8 Jahren auf der 8 Stundentour damals mit der Solea.
Als Erstling ausgerüstet nach Empfehlung vom Angelladen mit 300g Pilkern, Beifängern "sortiert" in einem Plastikbeutel - Leihangel für 10€ vom Boot ging es dann auf Wellenloser Nordsee ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt an die ersten Fangplätze. - Alle um mich herum zogen schon die ersten Dorsche an Land - nur bei mir wollte noch keiner anbeisen... - Dann der erste Dorsch 45cm - der Kapitain meinte zu klein - releasen!!! - ich schon den Tränen nahe - gab aber nicht auf und konnte dann weitere 5 Fische verhaften die in ca. 10cm Schritten immer größer wurden.
Anfangs von den "Angelprofis" auf Grund meiner Ausrüstung noch belächelt wurde mein 95cm Dorsch zum Fisch des Tages und viel Neid machte sich breit  - auf der Rückfahrt war dann die Nordsee gar nicht mehr so flach und die Wellen schlugen sogar über den Bug - woraufhin ich dann doch etwas mit meinem Magen zu kämpfen hatte und den Inhalt letztendlich den Möven als Futter anbat. Danach ging es aber ohne Probleme weiter und ich hatte nicht nur einen geilen Angeltag sondern auch ordentlich Fisch.


----------



## LAC (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

@ icheben
dann hast du ja schön gefangen vor 8 jahren. 
Die solea habe ich des öfteren in den letzten jahren im hafen besucht, wenn sie von einer dorschtour kam - da hatten einige auch gut gefangen und einige waren seekrank, die kämpften mehr mit sich selbst als mit dem fisch - als ich einen fragte, was er gefangen hat, sagte er -  lass mich in ruhe.
Dieses kann ich gut verstehen, was ich nicht verstehen kann ist, dass die angler die boote an der westküste untereinander vergleichen - welches boot bessere fänge macht. Ich kenne den eigner von der solea, er hat mir mal vor jahren die fangstatistik vorgelegt - die sah ganz gut aus.
Da spielen ja mehrere fakten eine rolle, welche fangplätze werden angelaufen.
Ich kann im norden von dänemark das gelbe riff ansteuern aber auch in der norwegischen rinne angeln - diese fangplätze kann man nicht vergleichen mit den fangplätzen im südlichen bereich der nordsee. Die norwegische rinne bzw. das gelbe riff sind ausgewiesene fangplätze. 
Die fahrten von hvide sande gehen ja zum "weissen stein" ( dieser name ist entstanden, weil die fischer aus hvide sande - weisse steine in den netzen hatte - so wurde mir berichtet) oder die grsse fahrt zum weissen riff - der name passt natürlich sehr gut zu hvide sande. Beide plätze sind fantasienamen und keine namentlich erfassten fischfangzonen. 
Der boden im meer an der westküste von dänemark ist ja voll bestückt mit weissen steinen. In hanstholm liegen sie zu tausenden am hafen, sie wurden früher auch als bausteine genutzt und ich habe im rahmen der nordatlantischen kulturtage in hanstholm sogar ein 8 m langen gestrandeten zwergwal damit eingepackt.
Und die fangplatz von hvide sande für angler ist das weisse riff.

Die fangplätze kann man untereinander nicht vergleichen hinzu kommt, jeder angler hat unterschiedliche qualitäten und  bei dem einen oder anderen die seekrankheit. 
In der Ostsee kann man dorsche fangen in 20 m tiefe und dabei frauchen noch zuwinken, da man sie sehen kann an land. Die fahren nur 20 min bis zum fangplatz - das bedeutet mehr als 4 std angeln ist da angesagt. Von hvide sande muss man mehrere std fahren um zum fangplatz zu kommen.
Deswegen kann man die angelkutter nicht vergleichen. 
Wobei ein schiff was gut ausgerüstet ist z.b. mit sonar für die wrackfischerei, reichlich ps d.h. schneller ist und für die angelei auch gute plätze auf dem schiff hat - vorteile hat. Wenn dann noch der käpitän ahnung hat und sich für den angler einsetzt, dann kann man auch fische fangen, wenn man sich auskennt.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

naja, die 7 ode 8 Stunden Fahrten sind lange dahin, 10 Stunden ist das  Minimum ( außer die Makrelenfahrten), ich hab die 10 Stunden noch mitgemacht, nur war die Durchschnittsgröße der Dorsche so, dass ich für mich entschieden  habe - lass es. 
 Gruß gen DK |wavey:


----------



## LAC (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

@ angler 1996
Das glaube ich dir, da ja der kabeljaubestand in der nordsee, nicht besser geworden ist - die dorsche, die in deutschland z.b. in husum verkauft werden stammen aus der ostsee. 
Gruß


----------



## Saarsprung (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kutter Hvide Sande!!!*

Hallo,

Nochmal we was aktuelles von der Solea oder anderen Kuttern gehört?

Gruss

Thomas


----------

